# Vastaatko sanomisistasi



## Alevmanni

hey!!!
can anyone help to translate this: "Vastaatko sanomisistasi, Ville Valo?" 
is written in the cover of a magazine; what does it say about Ville?


----------



## jonquiliser

I guess it would be something like "do you stand for what you've said, Ville Valo?"


----------



## Alevmanni

thank you Jonquiliser!!!


----------



## Michael_Boy

I think it's supposed to be Vastaatko sanomisestasi....


----------



## DrWatson

No, *sanominen* in this meaning has to be in plural. I'm not sure if it's just a phrasal thing, but in singular it doesn't convey the same meaning. I think that in singular it emphasizes the action (in this case saying), whereas in plural it's more like 'what you've said', not the action.

For example, *syöminen* (=eating):
sing. partitive:* Sinun pitää tarkkailla syömistäsi *(= You have to monitor your eating)
plur. partitive:* Sinun pitää tarkkailla syömisiäsi* (= You have to monitor what you eat)


----------

